# S6 - Is it really a car that others own??



## rgenco (Jan 25, 2006)

OK, I have a 2006 A3 and love it. 
Now I am considering trading in my MBZ S430 for a new 4-door performance car. I love the looks and stories of excellent performance of the new S6 - but don't seem able to find one to actually drive. 
Anyone on this forum sctually driving one of these 2007's?
Is the S6 V-10 going to be reliable? It has an Italian pedigree - myes? I used tro drive a Fiat many years ago - and we all know how that went... 
Feedback appreciated. Thanks. Rob


----------



## Spolish (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: S6 - Is it really a car that others own?? (rgenco)*

I had had an S6 Avant for 6 months now.
Goes like a rocket and built like a tank. Engine is getting smoother by the day.
Has a level of built quality that MBZ can only dream of getting back to


----------

